# Next-Generation Audi S3 Caught Hot-Weather Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Another next-gen A3-based mule has been spotted hot-weather testing in Death Valley this week and a set of photos of the car has been published over on WorldCarFans. That it's a next-gen A3 3-door body is obvious, but further deduction of its S3 configuration is defined by the car's fascia (very close to A6 S-line and presumably S6), as well as quad exhausts. WorldCarFans says the engine will be a 276 hp 2.0T though we're not entirely sure of their information source, likely the same as the source for the photography and as such we'll wait to confirm the powerplant in such specific terms. Likely it will be a 2.0T, but unlike the current S3 engine, we wouldn't be surprised to see Audi introduce a new-generation S-spec motor based on the latest EA-888 engine family. EA-888 is a more efficient often-Valvelift-equipped engine that makes use of the latest low drag/leech design. Most 2.0T engines have moved to this generation with the exception of the current S3/TTS engine.

Check out more photos and the WCF report after the jump.

* Full Story + More Spy Photos *


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I will put my money on a 2.5TFSI for the new S3 with 308 hp.


----------

